# IV Hydration Codes 96360 and 96361



## jaud63 (Dec 16, 2009)

Our Chemo nurses frequently provide hydration services to patients that may have the hydration due to issues other than volume depletion, dehydration, or hypovolemia. This is hydration that is not within a normal chemo protocol or regimen. Does Medicare state that hydration cannot be billed with codes other than those I've listed?


----------



## jmehalich (Dec 17, 2009)

*hydration*

These are the hydration codes to use. Medical necessity, MD order and possible distinct servcie (59) may assist in getting addtional payments.


----------



## viswaas (Jan 28, 2010)

*96360 payable ICD 9cm codes if any particular*



jmehalich said:


> These are the hydration codes to use. Medical necessity, MD order and possible distinct servcie (59) may assist in getting addtional payments.



Hi Seniors,

Is there any Payable icd codes list for IV push Infusion codes 96360 and is the modifier 59 essential for billing this service?  Please suggest me the right way to code.  

Viswaas


----------

